# MM Ring



## nixxon2000 (Feb 20, 2014)

So I found out I'm being raised on the 18 and my wife wanted to get me a ring. 

I was wondering where people got theirs. Did you have to order it online or could you go pick it up?

Thanks!!!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## j_gimpy (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm planning to order mine online from gordonsmasonicrings.com, but amazon and ebay have quite a few as well. As for buying one from a B&M, I haven't seen any in jewelry shops, just the occasional one in pawn shops. 



Junior Steward
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, WA


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 20, 2014)

My daily wear ring is one from Gordon Spurlock, as the Brother above already mentioned. Good quality and durable rings!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (Feb 21, 2014)

It's very rare to find one in stock in a jewelry store.  I was having the battery changed in a Masonic watch, and the lady in the jewelry store commented that she remembers when they used to carry Masonic rings, but haven't in years.  You should figure you'll have to order it.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 21, 2014)

I found my MM ring at a pawn shop, my SR ring on eBay and I purchased my first PM ring at Los Angeles Fraternal Supply.

These days I wear a tungsten PM ring that I got at a vendor at Illinois grand lodge.  Different jurisdiction, different exact PM symbol so I now have one for each jurisdiction where I've served in the east.


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 21, 2014)

It's a shame that most jewelry stores, local jewelry stores anyway, don't carry Masonic rings. Two decades ago, I went to a local store (and by that I mean something other than national chains) and picked out my ring. I tired it on, had it sized, and was good to go. They had a case full of rings from which to choose. Sadly, the days of local business such as this, and the need for one to have a large Masonic supply on hand, are gone.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree they have a ton of other fraternity rings why not a Masonic. 

:-(

Anyway I'll have to look at some of the online sites. I'm just concerned that some of them would not be a legit company. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MarkR (Feb 22, 2014)

nixxon2000 said:


> I'm just concerned that some of them would not be a legit company.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Check with us on here before you order.  One of us will probably know if it's a good outfit.


----------



## rpbrown (Feb 22, 2014)

Kay's jewelry has a book that you can order them from. Thats where I got my "dress" ring.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2014)

I saw a really nice silver signet masonic ring on a site called Pinterest and the ring was made by a company called ArcanumDesigns. I would like to buy the ring. Anyone heard of this sight or designer?


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 25, 2014)

Site was easy to find, though I didn't see any Masonic rings. Looks like they specialize in puzzle rings.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2014)

trysquare said:


> Site was easy to find, though I didn't see any Masonic rings. Looks like they specialize in puzzle rings.



I found the site by searching for "silver signet masonic rings" and it did have this great masonic ring. I would like to know if anyone knows anything about this site or the designers. Is it trustworthy?


----------



## Thulsa Doom (Mar 27, 2014)

I gave my buddy, who I'd gone through the degrees with, a cigar lighter with a S&C on it. I'd bought it to give him when we were both raised but the birth of his son came first. He gave me a SS class ring style ring on the day that we both passed our MM proficiency and signed the bylaws. IMO even though not expensive, a gift ring is very valuable.


----------



## helipilot (Mar 28, 2014)

Try typing secret of art into google. They have very nice rings. This is where I ordered mine. Best of luck 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 2, 2014)

helipilot said:


> Try typing secret of art into google. They have very nice rings. This is where I ordered mine. Best of luck
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



I did try this sight and found a ring that knocked my socks off and at a really good price to boot! Thanks alot.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah, just went to secret of art and bought my first masonic ring. Wow, they are very beautiful... very impressed! And the prices aren't too shabby either!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## RubedoLeonis (Apr 3, 2014)

Nixxon2000 I recommend looking on etsy.com  they have quite the selection to choose from.


----------



## nickthomp (Jun 10, 2015)

Here's a few pictures of rings sold by MU Designs Jewelry on Etsy. I just purchased one. Great price to! And outstanding customer service. I was well informed through the whole process. These rings are handmade so they take several weeks to arrive. I haven't seen one design I've disliked yet.

MU Design Jewelry on Etsy


----------



## nickthomp (Jun 10, 2015)

Just thought I'd share some pictures. There are some pretty bad quality rings out there and these rings are handmade by a brother. And some of the nicest rings I've seen.


----------



## fit4duty443 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ebay


----------



## MarkR (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice, and VERY expensive.


----------

